# [Suche] WoW-Fähiges Notebook



## Brainschen (5. Mai 2009)

Einen schönen guten Tag euch zusammen,

ich werde in einigen Monaten ein Studium anfangen und werde dann auch von zu Hause ausziehen müssen. Da meine Bude relativ klein ist und ein PC zu viel Platz in Anspruch nehmen würde bin ich quasi gezwungen mir ein Notebook anzuschaffen.

Ausgeben möchte ich* bis zu 600€*. Es sollte doch schon ein aktuelles Notebook eines namenhaften Herstellers sein. Ich raide mit meiner Gilde Ulduar25 - also sollte die Performance für Office sowie auch WoW reichen.

Hat einer Tipps für mich? Ich kenne mich da leider nicht so ganz mit aus.
Was haltet ihr von diesem hier: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/...mit+3072mb+ram+

MfG
Brain


----------



## Faransol (5. Mai 2009)

Musst grafik einstellungen ziemlich stark runter schrauben, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Freakypriest (5. Mai 2009)

Einfache rechnung um die Preformance eines PC's zu erreichen sollte man 200€ mher bei einem Notbook rechnen.

Aber mit 600€ bekommt man schon welche mit einer eigenen Grafikkarte und das ist das wichtigste worauf du achten solltest.


----------



## SilenceKeeper (5. Mai 2009)

Das Notebook kannst für WoW in die Tonne treten, um wirklich Ulduar raiden zu können müssen gewisse grafikeffekte aktiviert sein.

mit 1000€+ kannst für was vernünftiges schon rechnen. für 600€ bekommst maximal einen halbwegsbrauchbaren desktop pc


----------



## Brainschen (5. Mai 2009)

Ich habe momentan einen 5 Jahre alten Rechner der so eben die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt.
AMD Ahtlon 2600+ @ 2GHz
1GB RAM
80GB HDDD
ATI Raedon 9600

Ich spiele auf dem niedrigsten von niedrigsten... da bin ich gewohnt das es laggt.
Nur das Notebook sollte natürlich schon ein Tacken besser sein.

Wenn ihr selber in meiner Situation seit/wart dann schreibt doch bitte was ihr für ein Notebook habt und ob die Performance in jeder Art von Instanzen und Raids angemessen ist.

MfG


----------



## SilenceKeeper (5. Mai 2009)

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus_x72vn7t088c_highend_22

das dürfte ungefähr die sparte sein wo du dich orientieren kannst und auch länger als ein halbes jahr wow mit zocken kannst (mit jedem patch werden die anforderungen höher)


----------



## Raulione (5. Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen,

kann die nur dies ans Herzt legen da bekommste mit Zeit und Glück nen MBP für unter 1000€, und die sind echt super

http://refurb.me/


Wenn du mehr wissen willst Frag mich nur :-)

Habe selbst das MBP 15" und bin sehr sehr zufrieden vor allem wenn man es zu solchen Konditionen kaufen kann.

Grüße der Rauli

PS Ich spiele alles auf höchster Auflösung und es Rockt


----------



## Turkod (5. Mai 2009)

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3332


http://www.one.de/shop/one-notebook-d1108-p-3355.html


Die sollten eigentlich auch für WOW ausreichen.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Wenn du mit einigen Einbussen leben kannst lieber TE , dann wäre das hier genau das richtige für dich.. 

 Klick mich! 

Da der Link irgendwie nicht funktioniert , hier die Daten : 

- Intel Core2 Duo T6400 2x2GHz
- 4096MB DDR2 	
- 250GB Festplatte
- DVD Brenner Laufwerk SATA
- 512MB 9600M GT


Bevor jetzt wieder irgendein Schlaumeier antanzt..für Notebooks kann man die Seite ohne bedenken empfehlen..



P.S : Mach sowas das nächste mal im Technik-Forum auf.. :]_


----------



## noizycat (5. Mai 2009)

Sollte gehen. Musst wahrscheinlich die Grafik runterschrauben wie ich, aber wen du damit keine Probleme hast ...


----------



## Natsumee (5. Mai 2009)

SilenceKeeper schrieb:


> Das Notebook kannst für WoW in die Tonne treten, um wirklich Ulduar raiden zu können müssen gewisse grafikeffekte aktiviert sein.




Schwachsinn was für effekte braucht man den?? sieht man alles mit low einstellung


----------



## Freakypriest (5. Mai 2009)

Turkod schrieb:


> http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3332
> 
> 
> http://www.one.de/shop/one-notebook-d1108-p-3355.html
> ...




Stimme ich zu, hab ein vergleichbares und mit niedrigen einstellungen kann man 25ger Raiden. Sieht allerdings unschön aus.

Und ja man sieht Voidzones etc.


----------



## Sparti (5. Mai 2009)

Ich würde es lassen mir ein Notebook zu kaufen hol dir lieber nen Tower gibt es auch schon Günstig mit besserer Hardware.
Meine Frau hatte sich damals bevor BC raus kam ein Notebook geholt und nun nach dem WtLoK addon ist das teil ein fall fürn schrottplatz, weil die Graka das nicht mehr bringt und nen Update haben wir auch schon gemacht damals aber bringt nix.
Und ein chip wollen wir nicht bestellen, weil dann müssen wir das Notebook zum Hersteller einschicken und mindestens 3 wochen warten.
Ich zock lieber mit Tower hab bis jetzt in den 4 Jahren WoW mir nur ne Neue Graka geakuft wegen dem Addon und die hat nur 50€ gekostet.


----------



## Spellman (5. Mai 2009)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a421825.html


http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a414100.html


http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a425217.html


----------



## Pythaeus (5. Mai 2009)

tu dir ein gefallen und lass es mit einem Notebook
diese mikro technik ist zu sensibel wenn man nicht drauf aufpasst und wow saugt alles aus so einem teil raus.
Kenne einige bei denen die Dinger mit WoW heisslaufen.

Lieber ein PC da siehste was drinne ist.


mfg


----------



## Zyfor (5. Mai 2009)

Ich zocke jetzt seit einiger Zeit mit dem Samsung Mebugo und bin rundum zufrieden damit.


----------



## JTR (5. Mai 2009)

Die sind zwar um einiges teurer aber lohnen sich^^

http://www.alienware.de/product_pages/note...ll_default.aspx


----------



## jay390 (5. Mai 2009)

SilenceKeeper schrieb:


> Das Notebook kannst für WoW in die Tonne treten, um wirklich Ulduar raiden zu können müssen gewisse grafikeffekte aktiviert sein.
> 
> mit 1000&#8364;+ kannst für was vernünftiges schon rechnen. für 600&#8364; bekommst maximal einen halbwegsbrauchbaren desktop pc



ähm nur mal so ne Verständnisfrage: Meinst du wirklich, dass man um 600&#8364; nur nen crap PC bekommt? Also ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen ACER PC gekauft, absolut hammer Teil. Naja hat halt nur 500&#8364; gekostet. Allerdings raide ich schon seit Wotlk mit dem und hatte noch gar keine Probleme, die Grafik ist super, heiß laufen tut er auch nicht, usw.....

Also man muss definitiv nicht 1000&#8364; ausgeben um einen vernünftigen PC und Laptop zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Mai 2009)

ich spiel wow seit 3 Jahren auf einem Toshiba Laptop mit 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher und ner Graka mit 128 mb....und was soll ich sagen.bisher hab ich nur latenzen in Dalaran.alles andere funzt astrein.hab zwar nie die höchsten Einstellungen,aber um wow flüssig zu spielen reicht das alle mal.
da brauchst kein high-end Rechner für 1000 Euro.völliger Quatsch...
blizz ist schon dran interessiert die Anforderungen ganz niedrig zu halten,damit auch ja jeder wow zocken kann 
lass dir hier nix einreden.für wow reicht ein laptop mit den von mir genannten werten völlig aus.für 600 Euro kriegst eigentlich bei mediamarkt oder saturn ein lappi mit mindestens den doppelten Werten.also kaufs dir und have fun...
einziger punkt beim kauf vom laptop:keine integrierte Graka und keine shared memory Graka...


----------



## Gotama (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab damals mit WoW angefangen auf nem Dell Inspiron von 2003 mit 512 MB Ram, nem 2,4 GHz Pentium4 und ner 9000 irgendwas mobility Radeon. Nachdem vor 1,5 jahren die Graka durchgeschmort ist hab ich mir für 700 euro nen Samsung R60 Aura geholt mit 2 GB Ram, irgendnem Dual Core moible Pentium und ner x1200 Radeon Graka. Hab damit eigentlich nur Probleme in Dala oder wenn in 1kw 5 Raids unterwegs sind.

Es gibt wohl kein anderes Spiel das so niedrige Anforderungen an die Performance stellt wie WoW.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> ähm nur mal so ne Verständnisfrage: Meinst du wirklich, dass man um 600&#8364; nur nen crap PC bekommt?



Das ist relativ. Für WoW mit max. Detail und 20 fps in Dalaran und Tausendwinter reichen 600 Euronen nicht, da muß man Kompromisse machen. Ob man nun Kompromisse als "Scheiß" bezeichnet, muß jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. Ruckelfrei in Dalaran bei Ultratexturen und projezierten Schatten und 1650*1050 geht so ungefähr ab dem doppelten los, nämlich 1200,-.


----------



## jay390 (5. Mai 2009)

Gotama schrieb:


> Also ich hab damals mit WoW angefangen auf nem Dell Inspiron von 2003 mit 512 MB Ram, nem 2,4 GHz Pentium4 und ner 9000 irgendwas mobility Radeon. Nachdem vor 1,5 jahren die Graka durchgeschmort ist hab ich mir für 700 euro nen Samsung R60 Aura geholt mit 2 GB Ram, irgendnem Dual Core moible Pentium und ner x1200 Radeon Graka. Hab damit eigentlich nur Probleme in Dala oder wenn in 1kw 5 Raids unterwegs sind.
> 
> Es gibt wohl kein anderes Spiel das so niedrige Anforderungen an die Performance stellt wie WoW.



Da haste echt recht. Ich habe vor kurzer Zeit mal einen Verkäufer vom Mediamarkt nach einem guten Gamer Laptop gefragt Er frage mich dann welches Spiel ich denn spiele. Auf die Antwort WoW meinte er dann, dass für WoW auch ein ganz normaler Laptop reicht, weil man da im vergleich zu CS, usw. fast keine Grafikanforderungen hat.

Also muss man echt nicht einen high end Laptop kaufen.


----------



## thefattoy (5. Mai 2009)

Also über 1000 musste definitiv ausgeben (für notebook)
Nen sehr guten Rechner kannste dir für 600 Euro locker zusammenbauen.

Habe meines vor einem Jahr gekauft (einfach eins mit eigener graka, ging mit bc nocht gut aber mit wotlk nicht mehr)

Ich kann dir nur folgendes empfehlen: http://www.golem.de/0902/65536.html

P.S. wenn du halbwegs vernünftig wow spielen willst, so das es auch spaß macht brauchst du auf jeden fall nen high end laptop  bzw. guten Rechner


----------



## jay390 (5. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das ist relativ. Für WoW mit max. Detail und 20 fps in Dalaran und Tausendwinter reichen 600 Euronen nicht, da muß man Kompromisse machen. Ob man nun Kompromisse als "Scheiß" bezeichnet, muß jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. Ruckelfrei in Dalaran bei Ultratexturen und projezierten Schatten und 1650*1050 geht so ungefähr ab dem doppelten los, nämlich 1200,-.



Sicher, nur da ich nicht so viel in Dala unterwegs bin und wenn dann eh nur bissl rumgammel um halt auf raids, etc. zu warten, ist mir das eigentlich egal obs da ein bisschen mehr Latenz gibt. Aber sonst funktioniert bei mir alles einwandfrei, naja ok wenn 50 leute auf einem Haufen stehen wirds halt ein bissl laggy, aber das ist bei dem meisten anderen PCs auch so.

Edit: Die Grafik ist übrigens auch mit meinem PC echt scharf, ultratexturen braucht man ja eigentlich nicht. Naja ein guter Bildschirm ist halt auch vonnöten (<----Samsung 22 Zoll).


----------



## deereper (5. Mai 2009)

http://geizhals.at/a372013.html


check ma das ding hier. oder andre MSI dinger! Die sind extrem Preiswert und leisten einiges! Bei WoW ist der Arbeitsspeicher ziehmlich wichtig wegn addons und den ganzen Effekten. Bei MSI bekommst ab 700€ schon richtige gaming notebooks!


----------



## deereper (5. Mai 2009)

Brainschen schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem hier: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/...mit+3072mb+ram+
> 
> MfG
> Brain




mit dem kannst auch spielen! Nur grafik halt sicher nicht auf maxx!!


----------



## Lari (5. Mai 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Da haste echt recht. Ich habe vor kurzer Zeit mal einen Verkäufer vom Mediamarkt nach einem guten Gamer Laptop gefragt Er frage mich dann welches Spiel ich denn spiele. Auf die Antwort WoW meinte er dann, dass für WoW auch ein ganz normaler Laptop reicht, weil man da im vergleich zu CS, usw. fast keine Grafikanforderungen hat.
> 
> Also muss man echt nicht einen high end Laptop kaufen.


Ahja, der gute Mediamarkt Mitarbeiter... Gerade der Vergleich von CS und WoW, der Mann hatte scheinbar richtig Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist doch so wie immer: Steck mehr Geld rein, dann kriegst auch mehr Grafik raus. Für 600€ kriegst du einen Laptop, auf dem WoW läuft, aber dafür musst du Abstriche bei der Grafik machen.


----------



## Meeragus (5. Mai 2009)

Hi, also ich hab mir neben meinem PC vor ca 2 Monaten diesen im Media Markt gekauft: http://notebook.samsung.de/produkte/detail...f2-1fbdb7c09bcd hab da 799 Euro bezahlt und kann WoW auf max. Grafikleistung spielen. Spiele auch regelmäßig mit dem Laptop da ich öfters mal bei der Freundin zuhause bin (bei mir daheim sitz ich dann lieber am PC und meine Freundin hat den Laptop). Ich bereuhe den kauf nicht und das Geld war/ist er wert.


----------



## Brainschen (5. Mai 2009)

deereper schrieb:


> mit dem kannst auch spielen! Nur grafik halt sicher nicht auf maxx!!




Ich sagte doch Max. Details brauche ich nicht. Office Anwendungen für Schule/Studium und ein ganz bischen Performance in Ulduar sollte drin sein...

Danke für eure Meinungen... bitte noch weitere...


----------



## dread42 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt, nicht warum hier viele der Meinung zu sein scheinen, dass man für WoW kein Labtop nutzen sollte. Ich hab damit null Probleme und das obwohl ich nur ne 128er Grafikkarte drinne hab (überdurchschnittliche Einstellungen und alles läuft flüssig)

Für 600 Euro würd ich dir den hier empfhelen:

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3247

Ist genau deine Preisklasse und hat auch genug Power, zumindest für WoW sollte das dicke reichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deereper (5. Mai 2009)

Brainschen schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch Max. Details brauche ich nicht. Office Anwendungen für Schule/Studium und ein ganz bischen Performance in Ulduar sollte drin sein...
> 
> Danke für eure Meinungen... bitte noch weitere...



performance hat der sicher, nur kann es sein das du halt so sh*** sachen im Hintergrund ausschalten musst^^ ->sidebar, windows-suche und so zeug. das frisst nämlich ordentlich!

ich persönlich spiele auf einem notebook von MSI um 720€. Dieses Notebook packt sogar FarCry 2 mit guter grafik!! raiden auch kein problem!


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Scheint das gleiche zu sein was ich auch gepostet habe dread , nur funktioniert der Link nicht :]

Meinst doch das hier , oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit kannst du nichts falsch machen , lieber TE :]_


----------



## Spellman (5. Mai 2009)

Das von dread42 gepostete Notebook is für den Preis wirklich nice und mehr als ausreichend!!!

Hab auch schon nach einem mit ner 9600gt für unter 600€ gesucht, aber noch keins gefunden... die Arbeit lenkt immer total ab^^

Damit kannste eigentlich nix falsch machen!!


----------



## skyline930 (5. Mai 2009)

Pythaeus schrieb:


> diese mikro technik ist zu sensibel wenn man nicht drauf aufpasst und wow saugt alles aus so einem teil raus.
> Kenne einige bei denen die Dinger mit WoW heisslaufen.



Sooo sensibel schon seit langem nicht mehr.
Wenn man merkt das der Laptop heißläuft, investiert man 20-50 Euronen und holt sich einen externen Kühler.


----------



## Ocian (5. Mai 2009)

Ich schiebe es in den Technikbereich, da man ein Notebook für bestimmte Systemanforderungen braucht, nicht für ein Spiel angepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dread42 (5. Mai 2009)

Jo @ Painsckes, genau das meinte ich, ka warum der Link bei dir net klappt, bei mir geht der  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

_Hm , naja - egal :]

Und danke @ Ocian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## deereper (5. Mai 2009)

dread42 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt, nicht warum hier viele der Meinung zu sein scheinen, dass man für WoW kein Labtop nutzen sollte. Ich hab damit null Probleme und das obwohl ich nur ne 128er Grafikkarte drinne hab (überdurchschnittliche Einstellungen und alles läuft flüssig)
> 
> Für 600 Euro würd ich dir den hier empfhelen:
> 
> ...




Keine One-Notebooks! Die sind so billig verbaut wie gott weiß was.. und wenn man ne reparatur oder so braucht is der auch ewig weg!! One macht da einige Probleme...
Vor allem würd ich so ein ding nich zum WoW spielen nehmen.. Nach 6h dauerbetrieb ingame brennt dir die Grafikeinheit ab!


----------



## skyline930 (5. Mai 2009)

Bei mir klappt er auch nich. Aber der Laptop ist nice.

<- hat jahrelang WoW (pre-WotlK) mit 1.2GHz, 128MB Ram, und ner nVidia FX 5200 128MB gezockt. Alles niedrig, 30-40 FPS. Prädikat spielbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Mai 2009)

deereper schrieb:


> Keine One-Notebooks! Die sind so billig verbaut wie gott weiß was.. und wenn man ne reparatur oder so braucht is der auch ewig weg!! One macht da einige Probleme...
> Vor allem würd ich so ein ding nich zum WoW spielen nehmen.. Nach 6h dauerbetrieb ingame brennt dir die Grafikeinheit ab!



_Erzähl nicht so einen Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , One ist bei Notebooks absolut okay , nur bei Rechnern soltle man da aufpassen.._


----------



## jay390 (6. Mai 2009)

Klick that die sind auch hammer geil. Ok sind halt nicht so deine Preisklasse aber naja, meiner meinung nach echt super Gamer NB`s. 

P.S. Nein kein versuch euch alle mit Viren und Spyware zuzumüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (6. Mai 2009)

Der Link fürht zwar zu Dell, aber da kommt nur ne Meldung das es die Seite nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## jay390 (6. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Der Link fürht zwar zu Dell, aber da kommt nur ne Meldung das es die Seite nicht mehr gibt.



lol war da grad von 3 min drauf also müsst es eig gehen ^^

http://www.euro.dell.com/content/products/...s&cs=atdhs1


----------



## Shefanix (6. Mai 2009)

Der geht halt nicht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (6. Mai 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Der geht halt nicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ naja ich hab da noch ne andere seite gefunden: http://www.pc-angebot.at/at/dell-xps-m1730/

Das ist der.


----------

